
Who's new to news.yc? Say hello here - sharpshoot

======
ricky_clarkson
I am new. I'm from Manchester, England, and I write a network simulator in
Java. I'm mainly interested in Lisp at the moment, and its potential for
children and for embedding into existing applications, such as media players.

------
sharpshoot
Just noticed we've got a lot of new folk on news.yc. Welcome! Introduce
yourself and say hello to the community.

I'm Sumon, check out my profile if you want to know more.

------
jmcantrell
Howdy. My name is Jeremy, and I'm a software developer for a startup in
Charlotte, NC. My company uses the .NET platform, but, personally, I'm a
python guy.

------
russ
Or better yet, join #news.yc on EFNet and say 'hello'!

------
noelchurchill
Hi. I'm Noel from San Diego. I'm beginning a new startup and yc news has been
very interesting. Maybe I'll apply for the next round?

